# Suche Link für minimalst Gentoo...

## tobiasbeil

Ich suche dringend einen Link der mich auf eine art howto bringt,

wo beschrieben wird wie man ein minimal Gentoo ähnlich DSL oder Feather Linux

installiert, finde es aber nicht. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern wo ich es gelesen habe,

in den Gentoo Wiki habe ich schon gesucht, aber nichts gefunden oder übersehen,

und im forum auch.

Weis zufällig jemand welche seite ich meine(n könnte) ?

PS: kann es sein, dass das forum "Gentoo" als suchbegriff ignoriert ?

ich will doch nur nach dem titel suchen... der ignoriert es einfach.

----------

## Moartel

Es gibt ein HowTo für ein High-Performance-Computing Gentoo unter http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/hpc-howto.xml . Das fürfte ziemlich auf das rauslaufen was du willst. Alle USE-Flags die standardmäßig drin sind deaktivieren, nur die unbedingt nötigen einbauen, ansonsten einfach dem Handbuch folgen. Wenn du damit fertig bist hast du das minimal mögliche System. Evtl. kannst du ja cron weglassen, wenn du den nicht brauchst.

----------

## m.b.j.

ulibc verwenden...

----------

## tobiasbeil

kann man nachdem man alle progs die man will installiert hat die ganzen (2 versch.) gcc versionen und sonst alles selbst-kompilier werkzeug über bord schmeissen, falls man portage auch über bord wirft ?

EDIT: ist eigentlich schon bekannt wie klein man so ein gentoo bekommen kann, und kann sich dass dann mit DSL und co. messen ??

----------

## Moartel

 *Quote:*   

> kann man nachdem man alle progs die man will installiert hat die ganzen (2 versch.) gcc versionen und sonst alles selbst-kompilier werkzeug über bord schmeissen, falls man portage auch über bord wirft ?

 

Natürlich kannst du alles unmergen was du willst, du kannst auch nur die Compiler oder nur Portage unmergen, solltest aber bedenken, dass du Gentoo nur updaten kannst, wenn du gcc und Portage installiert hast! Wobei mir gerade einfällt, dass es auch möglich sein müsste, den Compiler auf der LiveCD dafür zu benutzen. Sonderlich angenehm ist es aber sicher nicht, für jedes Update von der LiveCD neu starten zu müssen...

Solltest du ein System haben wollen in dem keine Compiler enthalten sind, würde ich dir empfehlen dir die Alternativen zu Gentoo nochmal genauer anzusehen. Gentoo ohne Compiler ist nicht ganz im Sinne des Erfinders  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> ist eigentlich schon bekannt wie klein man so ein gentoo bekommen kann, und kann sich dass dann mit DSL und co. messen ??

 

Ich habe sowas noch nirgends gelesen, kenne aber auch "DSL und co" nicht. Wie groß/klein das am Ende wird hängt natürlich auch von den Compileroptionen ab. Allerdings brauchst du bei Gentoo die Kernelsourcen und den Portage-Tree, zumindest wenn du mal was neues dazukompilieren oder was altes updaten willst. Mini-Gentoo inkl. Kernelsourcen und Portage-Tree ist imo sicher größer als andere Mini-Distris.

----------

## firefly

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-205813-highlight-uclibc.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-288525-highlight-uclibc.html

----------

## slick

 *tobiasbeil wrote:*   

> PS: kann es sein, dass das forum "Gentoo" als suchbegriff ignoriert ?
> 
> ich will doch nur nach dem titel suchen... der ignoriert es einfach.

 

Siehe meine Signatur, Punkt 1.6.2

----------

## citizen428

Du könntest dir mal GNAP ansehen, vielleicht bringt dich das auf die richtige Fährte.

----------

## Genone

Ist immer die Frage wie minimal du wirklich gehen willst bzw. wofür das ganze benutzt werden soll.

- uclibc statt glibc verwenden

- ROOT Option benutzen um die Toolchain wegzulassen

- Initsystem / Baselayout weglassen

- CFLAGS=-Os

- embedded Profil benutzen

...

Irgendwer (ich glaub solar oder iggy) hatte mal ein System unter ein Megabyte, war dann allerdings wirklich nur noch Kernel+Busybox.

Wie gesagt, kommt auf den Einsatzzweck an.

----------

## slick

 *Genone wrote:*   

> ein System unter ein Megabyte, war dann allerdings wirklich nur noch Kernel+Busybox.

 

Eher philosphische Frage: Kann man denn da überhaupt noch von einem Gentoo sprechen? Beschweifel ich, denn das Element was ja ein Gentoo zu einem Gentoo macht, ist ja primär der Portagetree.

----------

## Sourcecode

 *Genone wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Irgendwer (ich glaub solar oder iggy) hatte mal ein System unter ein Megabyte, war dann allerdings wirklich nur noch Kernel+Busybox.
> 
> Wie gesagt, kommt auf den Einsatzzweck an.

 

Gibs dazu nen Thread oder n Howto? würd mich mal interessieren wie die das Hingekriegt haben  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## slick

Sollte nicht so schwerr sein behaupte ich einfach mal. Einfach ein statisch gelinktes Busybox erzeugen, dann eine Link des binarys auf init. Zumindest so ungefähr die Theorie. Werds mal ausprobieren  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

```
mount /dev/hdaX /mnt

USE="static" ROOT="/mnt" emerge -O busybox

mkdir /mnt/dev 

mkdir /mnt/sbin

cp -a /dev/null /dev/console /dev/tty /dev/tty0 /dev/hda /dev/zero /mnt/dev

cd /mnt/sbin

ln -s ../bin/busybox init

cd /mnt/bin

ls -s busybox sh
```

Bootmanager noch anpassen und dann bootet nach dem Kernel (und kleineren Fehlermeldungen + ENTER) die Shell. Natürlich kanns mans noch verschönern, aber der Machbarkeitsbeweis wäre erbracht  :Wink: 

```

# ls -lR /mnt

/mnt/:

total 44

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Sep  8 19:43 bin

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Sep  8 19:22 dev

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 Sep  8 18:46 etc

drwx------  2 root root 16384 Aug  6 17:32 lost+found

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Sep  8 19:38 sbin

drwxrwxrwt  2 root root  4096 Sep  8 18:28 tmp

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root  4096 Sep  8 18:46 usr

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root  4096 Sep  8 18:46 var

/mnt/bin:

total 1264

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       7 Sep  8 18:46 bb -> busybox

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 1286380 Sep  8 18:46 busybox

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root       7 Sep  8 19:43 sh -> busybox

/mnt/dev:

total 0

crw-------  1 root tty  5, 1 Sep  8 19:19 console

brw-rw----  1 root disk 3, 0 Sep  8 19:18 hda

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 1, 3 Sep  8 19:18 null

crw-rw-rw-  1 root tty  5, 0 Sep  8 19:18 tty

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    4 Sep  8 19:22 tty0 -> vc/0

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 1, 5 Sep  8 19:18 zero

/mnt/etc:

total 20

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  150 Sep  8 18:46 csh.env

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Sep  8 18:46 env.d

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   64 Sep  8 18:46 ld.so.cache

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   97 Sep  8 18:46 ld.so.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  152 Sep  8 18:46 profile.env

/mnt/etc/env.d:

total 0

/mnt/lost+found:

total 0

/mnt/sbin:

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 14 Sep  8 19:38 init -> ../bin/busybox

/mnt/tmp:

total 0

/mnt/usr:

total 4

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Sep  8 18:46 share

/mnt/usr/share:

total 4

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Sep  8 18:46 doc

/mnt/usr/share/doc:

total 4

drwxr-xr-x  6 root root 4096 Sep  8 18:46 busybox-1.00-r4

/mnt/usr/share/doc/busybox-1.00-r4:

total 40

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  2149 Sep  8 18:46 AUTHORS.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 10233 Sep  8 18:46 Changelog.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  2215 Sep  8 18:46 README.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   179 Sep  8 18:46 TODO.gz

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Sep  8 18:46 bootfloppy

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Sep  8 18:46 examples

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Sep  8 18:46 pod

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 Sep  8 18:46 txt

/mnt/usr/share/doc/busybox-1.00-r4/bootfloppy:

total 28

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2134 Sep  8 18:46 bootfloppy.txt.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  143 Sep  8 18:46 display.txt.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   52 Sep  8 18:46 fstab.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  110 Sep  8 18:46 inittab.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  523 Sep  8 18:46 mkdevs.sh.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  125 Sep  8 18:46 profile.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   46 Sep  8 18:46 rcS.gz

/mnt/usr/share/doc/busybox-1.00-r4/examples:

total 8

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2231 Sep  8 18:46 depmod.pl.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1413 Sep  8 18:46 inittab.gz

/mnt/usr/share/doc/busybox-1.00-r4/pod:

total 8

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2832 Sep  8 18:46 busybox_footer.pod.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2391 Sep  8 18:46 busybox_header.pod.gz

/mnt/usr/share/doc/busybox-1.00-r4/txt:

total 20

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 6969 Sep  8 18:46 contributing.txt.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 2191 Sep  8 18:46 new-applet-HOWTO.txt.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 7532 Sep  8 18:46 style-guide.txt.gz

/mnt/var:

total 16

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Sep  8 18:28 cache

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Sep  8 18:46 db

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Sep  8 18:28 lib

drwxrwxrwt  2 root root 4096 Sep  8 18:28 tmp

/mnt/var/cache:

total 4

drwxrwxr-x  3 root portage 4096 Sep  8 18:46 edb

/mnt/var/cache/edb:

total 12

-rw-r--r--  1 root root       4 Sep  8 18:46 counter

drwxrwsr-x  2 root portage 4096 Sep  8 18:28 dep

-rw-rw-r--  1 root portage  709 Sep  8 18:46 mtimedb

/mnt/var/cache/edb/dep:

total 0

/mnt/var/db:

total 4

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Sep  8 18:46 pkg

/mnt/var/db/pkg:

total 4

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Sep  8 18:46 sys-apps

/mnt/var/db/pkg/sys-apps:

total 4

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 Sep  8 18:46 busybox-1.00-r4

/mnt/var/db/pkg/sys-apps/busybox-1.00-r4:

total 160

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     1 Sep  8 18:46 ASFLAGS

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     9 Sep  8 18:46 CATEGORY

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    18 Sep  8 18:46 CBUILD

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     1 Sep  8 18:46 CC

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     4 Sep  8 18:46 CDEPEND

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    53 Sep  8 18:46 CFLAGS

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    18 Sep  8 18:46 CHOST

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  2144 Sep  8 18:46 CONTENTS

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     4 Sep  8 18:46 COUNTER

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     1 Sep  8 18:46 CTARGET

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     1 Sep  8 18:46 CXX

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    53 Sep  8 18:46 CXXFLAGS

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    34 Sep  8 18:46 DEPEND

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     1 Sep  8 18:46 EXTRA_ECONF

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     1 Sep  8 18:46 EXTRA_EINSTALL

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     1 Sep  8 18:46 EXTRA_MAKE

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    44 Sep  8 18:46 FEATURES

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    16 Sep  8 18:46 INHERITED

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    59 Sep  8 18:46 IUSE

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     1 Sep  8 18:46 LDFLAGS

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     1 Sep  8 18:46 LIBCFLAGS

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     1 Sep  8 18:46 LIBCXXFLAGS

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     6 Sep  8 18:46 LICENSE

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     4 Sep  8 18:46 PDEPEND

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    16 Sep  8 18:46 PF

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     1 Sep  8 18:46 PKGUSE

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     1 Sep  8 18:46 PROVIDE

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     4 Sep  8 18:46 RDEPEND

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     1 Sep  8 18:46 RESTRICT

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     2 Sep  8 18:46 SLOT

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   285 Sep  8 18:46 USE

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  7034 Sep  8 18:46 busybox-1.00-r4.ebuild

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 26331 Sep  8 18:46 environment.bz2

/mnt/var/lib:

total 4

drwxr-x---  2 root root 4096 Sep  8 18:46 portage

/mnt/var/lib/portage:

total 0

-rw-rw----  1 root portage 0 Sep  8 18:46 config

-rw-r--r--  1 root root    0 Sep  8 18:28 world

/mnt/var/tmp:

total 0
```

```
du -sh /mnt

1.7M    /mnt/
```

----------

